# M images. Images taken by M body and EF-M lenses only.



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 12, 2013)

May I be the first?

Simple rules.

Taken by a Canon EOS M.
Taken with a Canon EF-M lens.

Nowt else. No backchat about viewfinders. Nuffink.

Here goes:


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 13, 2013)

my current bodies & lenses


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is one taken today morning, out of camera - shot wide open on F2.0


----------



## bedspringlex (Jul 14, 2013)

Just a sunny day, neighbors flowers though. I just don't have a green thumb. EOS M 22 EF-M


----------



## bedspringlex (Jul 14, 2013)

A lonely hydrant.


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are few more playing with EOS M + 22 STM wide open


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 14, 2013)

The sharpness and bokeh from that wee 22mm is something else, the colour too is a particular highlight of m i think. Great work. Ok it's not a long lens nature or sports camera but there are other areas of photography.


----------



## michi (Jul 14, 2013)

I got the EOS-M with the kit zoom simply because we have a newborn and I wanted something versatile. Now that I'm seeing these 22mm pictures, I want one. Need to wait for some kind of sale, sigh...


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Jul 14, 2013)

EOS M • 22mm STM • f/3.5 • 1/800 sec


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Prepare to get insurance for my gear



forget to drink your morning coffee?


----------



## Tammy (Jul 14, 2013)

few low light










SOOC RAW->JPEG ISO 4000


----------



## eko (Jul 14, 2013)

22mm prime


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The sharpness and bokeh from that wee 22mm is something else, the colour too is a particular highlight of m i think. Great work. Ok it's not a long lens nature or sports camera but there are other areas of photography.



Thanks 22mm F2.0 wide open can easily produce some quality images with bokeh. It cannot replace 100F2.8L but for the size and price this is best one can get.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 14, 2013)

eko said:


> 22mm prime



Wow, beautifully lit, i love the high key look teetering on the brink of bleaching / cross processing, but holding back by exactly the right amount, this is a technical and aesthetic achievement that does your young subjects justice.

Tell us a bit about your settings and technique please.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

What does your comment mean?



Dylan777 said:


> Prepare to get insurance for my gear


----------



## smozes (Jul 14, 2013)

Casual portrait across the restaurant table with the 22mm wide open:


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 14, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> What does your comment mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he had multiple windows open and posted in the wrong thread... I do that from time to time and it is a complete non sequitor when it happens...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 14, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> What does your comment mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you buy insurance for your DSLR cameras and lenses through home owner insurance, insurance company requires few photos - actual items. They also want to see sale receipts - actual item values.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 14, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Prepare to get insurance for my gear
> ...



;D ;D ;D...my 2nd kid got sick and I only got 3-4hrs sleep last night.

When you buy insurance for your DSLR cameras and lenses through home owner insurance, insurance company requires few photos - actual items. They also want to see sale receipts - actual item values.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## cwild (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought an M kit as an upgrade to my s95 for backpacking trips in the UK in situations where my 5D iii is too much additional weight, and got to try it and the 22mm out this weekend on a trip to the Cairngorms. I'm seriously impressed with it!


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 15, 2013)

I just took this one outside, after my eldest son's first bicycle ride w/o training wheels! Used the zoom lens at 35mm, f/5.6, 1/320s, ISO 100. It was just an impromptu picture, without any real composing or concern with lighting - this picture was just exported with no adjustment in LR and reduced to meet file size requirements. 

I am pleased that at 100% crop, the eyelashes, eyebrows, and hair on the forehead are in tack-sharp focus with smooth transition to blurry background. Not bad for a tiny kit zoom lens.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 15, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> I just took this one outside, after my eldest son's first bicycle ride w/o training wheels!



Any pics when he was riding the bike? 

I have hard time getting decent photos when my daughter dancing in her ballet class.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > What does your comment mean?
> ...



When I got my policy through Erie insurance, they didn't ask for any of that. It wasn't through my home owners though. It is $85 per year for about 7 or 8 K of coverage. 

I do have all of the receipts, but they took my word on all of that.


----------



## oldgear (Jul 15, 2013)

animals




[email protected]_1^160_11.0_I100A_OS_EC-1div3_AV_CS_LV_FLX-Si_36C_EOS M_EF-M18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS STM




[email protected]_1^320_9.0_I200_OS_AV_SF_LV_FLX-Si_28C_EOS M_EF-M18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS STM 




[email protected]_1^1000_9.0_I200_OS_AV_SF_LV_FLX-mlt_29C_EOS M_EF-M18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS STM from old.gear on Flickr


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Any pics when he was riding the bike?


Unfortunately the only action photos I took were before the training wheels came off. (I was the one chasing the bike when he was riding without them!) But here is a side-shot. 

I agree, it's not as effective as my main camera for action shots. But it does fine for a lightweight alternative when getting the shot 100% perfect is not a requirement.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 15, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Any pics when he was riding the bike?
> ...



Cool...thanks for sharing. It's nice to have small camera in pocket to shoot with.


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 15, 2013)

My spouse took this, not me. I can tell you though, that she wouldn't have taken our 60D to the frozen yogurt shop. Without the small, lightweight form factor she never would have captured this.


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 15, 2013)

Cb33 said:


> My spouse took this, not me. I can tell you though, that she wouldn't have taken our 60D to the frozen yogurt shop. Without the small, lightweight form factor she never would have captured this.



Great shot - perfect example of what makes this camera worth having around.


----------



## clicker150 (Jul 16, 2013)

here is mine with 18-55



Riverview Chicago by Mario-150, on Flickr


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 16, 2013)

my collection is growing now 

All flowers images were taken using 22mm whereas all landscapes are done using 18-55

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.507211612681276.1073741840.218846448184462&type=3


----------



## lion rock (Jul 16, 2013)

Cb33 said:


> My spouse took this, not me. I can tell you though, that she wouldn't have taken our 60D to the frozen yogurt shop. Without the small, lightweight form factor she never would have captured this.



Love that expression, far away look! Wonder what he's thinking.
The colors are great, red background, blue shirt and golden blond hair. Just beautiful. Fantastic shot. My compliments.


----------

